
Google has paid Android developers about half of what Apple has - elorant
https://www.theverge.com/2020/2/4/21121558/google-80-billion-android-developers-apple-155
======
m0zg
I'm not surprised. I have a Pixel 3 to test stuff with and the quality of the
apps just doesn't compare. It seems that Apple customers are just more willing
to pay, so they get much better apps. iOS is also far easier to create great
apps for - Android app development is an unmitigated disaster in comparison,
particularly when it comes to things that are very important in 2020: video
and photo capabilities. So not only is it harder to build apps, you make much
less money as well if you do. So it's not surprising there aren't many apps
worth paying for on there. And on top of that you're also selling to people
who statistically have much less money to begin with.

------
ksec
>The vast majority of phones on Earth run Android,

Yes but there are _Google_ Android, and Chinese Android. The latter doesn't
really contribute anything to Google's ecosystem.

The estimate currently are roughly 2.1B Google Android Vs 700M iPhone
excluding China. With China representing around 30% of App Store Revenue.

So we have 2.1B Android with $80B Revenue, and 700M iPhone with $108B Revenue.
On a per user spending basis that is Android @ $38.1 and iPhone @ $154.3.

Which is roughly 4.04x difference.

------
gundmc
This is unsurprising given their positioning in the market. Apple sells
exclusively premium devices (for the most part). A huge portion of Android's
install base is comprised of budget devices whose users are less likely to
spend money on apps.

------
wmf
I'm not a fan of these headlines. Android users have bought about half as much
as iOS users have; Google and Apple are just intermediaries.

~~~
injb
Also, Apple hasn't paid Android developers anything, despite the title.

~~~
cattlemansgold
If we're being pedantic ... Apple has a few apps in the Google Play Store. So
they must have had Android developers on payroll at some point in time.

